Ask HN: Would you use CouchDB in a new project? - networked
======
anilgulecha
It makes for a good offline-first story. If your project considers that of
primary importance, then yes. If not, then any of the more popular DBs would
work too.

~~~
HodGreeley
If you're looking for offline-first, Couchbase Mobile natively supports a
range of platforms. CouchDB + PouchDB gives you a JavaScript option.
(Currently you can use PouchDB with Couchbase as well.)

------
stephenr
Didn't couchdb become couchbase after it merged with..membase was it?

~~~
networked
No, CouchOne the company and Membase the company merged and became Couchbase
the company, but CouchDB the product and Membase the product remained
separate, except that Membase the product was now called "Couchbase" after the
company. Their naming is a bit confusing.

